# So happy, my lotls' gills are growing back



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

When I first bought him from the shop the gills were nipped away by the fish... now I had him here for a few weeks and there are some clear signs of regrowth 

I'm really happy because I feared like my betta rescues he wouldn't have much luck, but all he needed was a caring home and he did most of the work, I just keep his water clean, cool and vary his diet, even though I am allergic to bloodworms 

Before and after, *don't mind the first pic*, I figured out that gravel was no good till a few hours later of having him in there, then I bared his tank while I was setting up his 20g.

The difference in gills may be hard to see but if you look at my profile pic, and the first one, on the other side his gills are practically gone. I took a pic of the other side on the second one because you can see that it's growing back modestly.

The light in the second pic was for foto purposes only


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh wow! He does look really good. And you have such a cool pet too! I bet that he's very happy to be in your home.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Hahaha thanks XD You should tell him to stop thinking that my hand is food everytime I put my hand in lol. Yes axolotls are great pets  hardy and mad as bicycles


----------

